# Looking for Model 700 LA Receiver



## Pineyrooter (Jul 21, 2014)

I know, I know, another knot head looking for a 700 receiver. To be exact, I'm looking  for a long action in good shape for a 6.5 build. (No Magnums) Prefer stainless but wouldn't turn away from blue steel for the right price.  I know Remington has an ongoing issue with their triggers and supplies are low for new receivers. If anyone knows of a damaged rifle with a good receiver or a supplier with new I'd be interested.


----------



## TrailBlazinMan (Jul 22, 2014)

Go to all the pawn shops. Look through local classifieds. You can get new stripped actions from a decent gun shop, there are a few distributors that offer them. 

Also here, but you will need to get in touch with your LGS to do the transfer:
http://www.brownells.com/rifle-part...ctions/remington-700-receivers-prod32498.aspx


----------



## cmshoot (Jul 23, 2014)

Here's a decent deal on one:  http://www.ar15.com/forums/t_7_93/1325366_WTS_Rem700_300_winmag__Charter_Arms_AR_7.html


----------



## HOBO (Jul 24, 2014)

*PINEYROOTER*

.......  What kind of 6.5 are you planning to build???  

I had a 6.5 x 47 Lapua built a couple of years ago and it's a short action...  It shoots 140 grain Berger VLD bullets into a tight cloverleaf at 100 yards with an extremely high ballistic coefficient... 

-------<" ){{{{><


----------



## Pineyrooter (Jul 30, 2014)

cmshoot said:


> Here's a decent deal on one:  http://www.ar15.com/forums/t_7_93/1325366_WTS_Rem700_300_winmag__Charter_Arms_AR_7.html



Thanks!


----------



## Pineyrooter (Jul 30, 2014)

HOBO said:


> *PINEYROOTER*
> 
> .......  What kind of 6.5 are you planning to build???
> 
> ...



Gonna be a necked down 30-06. I'm only furnishing the parts, cash and possibly the stock blank. Going with a generic Krieger barrel to be turned down and I think at this point stripped maple. The guy that is actually doing the work has a gift of creativity and a knack for fine detail that would even make the folks at Holland and Holland drool just a little.


----------



## jglenn (Jul 31, 2014)

well if you're going with the 6.5  - 06 ........... good choice..


had one for years in an old FN mauser action

as a reference, Academy sells the ADL version of the 700 for $379 most any day


----------



## Pineyrooter (Aug 1, 2014)

jglenn said:


> well if you're going with the 6.5  - 06 ........... good choice..
> 
> 
> had one for years in an old FN mauser action
> ...



I could work with that if I could find one. Remington has recalled all their 700's because of the trigger issue and I've checked at Academy, Dicks, Wal-Mart and they cant even order one right now. I'm on the pawn shop tour and I'll find one. I've found a few around but wear and/or price moved me on out the door.   

A friend has one with the mauser action built by the same guy and that is one fine rifle.


----------



## TrailBlazinMan (Aug 1, 2014)

Have you looked at the Savage actions? I like building off those actions better.


----------



## Pineyrooter (Aug 1, 2014)

TrailBlazinMan said:


> Have you looked at the Savage actions? I like building off those actions better.



I haven't but I wouldn't be opposed to it. I'll see what SS actions are going for.


----------



## TrailBlazinMan (Aug 4, 2014)

Savage has two actions out: the 110 standard grade and a target grade. I have done a few builds with pawn shop special 110s and am very happy with how the rifles came out.


----------

